# ICD 9 Code



## scronkhite (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct code for peripheral edema?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 20, 2009)

*Icd-9*

782.3


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 20, 2009)

*peripheral edema*

we use 782.3 also


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 22, 2009)

782.3


----------

